# The Glimpse



## Namyh (Apr 12, 2021)

*The Glimpse*

*Would you take the grand step ‘cross the sky
to stars whose sparkles beckon
and sever the umbilical cord of gravity,
be awed by planetary majesty,
embrace God’s endless silvern tapestry
and escape Earth’s pull each second?

Then step on soil of a distant star,
first footprint at Heaven’s gate.
For centuries, you pointed to journey there
to catch that glimpse of God so rare.
Now your arrow, man made of tensiled gear,
is a star leaping Ark of Faith.

And tho’ you’re a faint echo of a tiny whisper
in the thunder of Time called Man;
a trembling leaf on an outstretched branch,
a blade of grass on dry land,
a corner patch on some crazy quilt
where good and evil reign.
But greatest wonder, your relentless search
to jump the stars in a single lurch,
to sit on God’s cosmic perch
and view the Earth again!*

*Namyh*​


----------



## Deleted member 65364 (Apr 13, 2021)

Namyh said:


> *The Glimpse*
> 
> Would you take the grand step ‘cross the sky
> to stars whose sparkles beckon
> ...


This poem draws me to a faraway place where I really want to go...
"And tho you're a faint echo of a tiny whisper"---I love this line...so poignant so true.  It really resonates.  thank you for sharing.


----------



## Kain (Apr 13, 2021)

An interesting Poem Namyh. It's good to see a poet trying to think outside the box. I like it that your poem is trying to encapsulate something much bigger than yourself. Respect.


----------



## Namyh (Apr 18, 2021)

happy-hippie - Proud this drew you to a faraway place like it did me. Next time, let's take our luggage so we can stay longer. LOL. Thanks hh. Namyh


----------



## Namyh (Apr 18, 2021)

Kain - Every poet of worth should often step out of the box to see perspectives not seen before and maybe then write some words not written before, Thanks Kain for spendin' a spell. Namyh


----------



## Undercover (Apr 22, 2021)

Nice earthy poem. Dreamy. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Namyh (May 10, 2021)

Undercover - Sometimes a dream gives us a peek at what might be and we poets will certainly write about it. Glad you enjoyed U. Namyh


----------



## Phil Istine (May 11, 2021)

I enjoyed reading this as it evoked feelings of both distance and closeness simultaneously.  I like the reference to gravity as an umbilical cord.
The rhyme and half-rhyme work well, but there were a couple of places where it felt slightly contrived.  I was wondering if at the end of stanza 1 where 'each second' appears, something about a reckoning/reckoned might be an alternative in keeping with the poem's flavour.
Although heaven's gate is a reasonable concept for such a poem, it pulled me up as there was a religious cult of that name where 39 members committed suicide , though I imagine most readers wouldn't make that association (I'm weird!).

This poem was a very enjoyable read.  Thanks.


----------



## Torus34 (May 11, 2021)

The partial rhyme's interesting. Lines 19-21, end-rhymed, set up and add finality to the last line.

An amateur astronomer, line 7 jarred a tad. -- a verbal hot foot. ;-)


Regards, stay safe 'n well.


----------



## Namyh (May 12, 2021)

Phil - Mighty proud you felt distance and closeness at the same time and enjoyed the read. As for the "each second", I included that because to escape the 'umbilical cord of gravity", you have to travel at 7.1 miles per second "each second". Thanks for taking a glimpse over this way and spendin' a spell. Namyh
P.S. - I remember that Heaven's Gate religious cult too. We live in weird times here on Mother Earth.


----------

